
How is software developed at Amazon? - ex_amazon_sde
http://highscalability.com/blog/2019/3/4/how-is-software-developed-at-amazon.html
======
ex_amazon_sde
> They decomposed the monolith into services and decomposed the organization
> into two pizza teams. Teams are autonomous, independent, and have ownership.
> Teams own a service end-to-end.

1 team running 1 or very few services is the right granularity.

Not the 200-engineers monolith neither the 10-microservices-per-employee mess.

------
bradknowles
See also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19589750](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19589750)

